

Chris Dixon, Pissing Off/On Incumbents and VC Marketing - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/07/chris-dixon-pissing-offon-incumbents-vc-marketing.html

======
MediaSquirrel
strangely, some people can click through and see this link perfectly, others
can't. I just installed Wordpress & changed the DNS, so pls let me know if
you're having this problem and any suggestions to fix it!

~~~
bdr
I'm having this problem, but can read the cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/07/chris-
dixon-pissing-offon-incumbents-vc-marketing.html)

------
kevinherron
I can't click through in Chrome but I can in Firefox (linux)...

